# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  >--( كيف تحفظ اي شي بسرعة بطريقة Npl )--<

## Destroyer

طريقة مجربة للحفظ 
طريقة مهمة ومجربة للحفظ 000 

سأنقل لكم من خبرة أحد الأساتذة في علم ال (( Nlp )) علم البرمجة العصبية 0000 

وهذا حديثه عن طريقة الحفظ 0000 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......... بعد التحية . 

أخوتي وأخواتي الكرام . بعدما قرأت وأطلعت وطبقت كل فنون البرمجة اللغوية العصبية في 

حياتي وعملي 

أستطيع أن أجزم أن طريقة الحفظ لدينا تستطيع أن تمتلكها على الفور بشرط واحد فقط . 

حيث انني طبقتها على طلابي في المدرسة وأخوتي وأخواتي في المنزل . وخرجت : 

أن الطريقة هذه بإذن المولى عز وجل هي التي كنت افتقدها منذ كنت طالباَ . لأن الحفظ عندي لا اطيقة. 

والآن استطيع ان اقول انني وجدت الحل . 

الطريقة هي : 

إذا كنت تكتب باليمين . فإن الحفظ يكون كالأتي : أمسك الكتاب بيدك اليسرى ـــ ارفعها إلى أن 

يحاذي ارتفاع رأسك ــــ حرك يدك اليسرى قليلا بحوالي ثلاثون درجة مع ثبات رأسك مرتفعا ـــ 

وتكون عينيك هي التي تتحرك بهذه الزاوية نحو اليسار ـــ لا تزد من ميلان عينيك أكثر من هذه 

الزاوية حتى لا تجهد عينيك وتتسب في صداع لك ــ بعدها اقرأ مره ومرتان وبالكثير ثلاث 


مرات وسوف تلاحظ الفرق بإذن الله تعالى . 

( إذا كنت تكتب باليسار فالعكس في الطريقة فقط ) 

بعض التجارب من الطلاب لدي : 

استخدمها طالب كان متغيبا عن فصلة يوم وأتى اليوم الثاني ووجد ان المعلم قد اوجب عليهم 

حفظ بعض الأبيات من النصوص . وتذكر كلامي من كيفية الحفظ ووضعيته وأتاني هو يقول 

يااستاذ إن طريقتك نجحت في حفظي . 

وكم سعدت كثيراَ . 

ولكم ان تجربوها . والسبب لماذا لأن القسم التصويري لدى كل شخص منا وبالذات اليسرى 

لدى من يكتب باليمين 

تكون للحفظ وتستطيع ان تتذكر اي شيء وجه معلمك اخوك لون باب منزلك لون قلمك وغيره . لماذا 

لأن الماسح البصري عندك حفظ كل شيء بالتفاصيل فكيف حدث ذلك بنفس الطريقة التي اشرت 

لها . ( والعكس لدى الذين يكتبون باليسار من ناحية كلامي ) 


(منقول والله اعلم)

----------


## loona

شكرا اخي على المعلومه ورح اجربها من اليوم

----------

